

The Next Generation of Apache Hadoop MapReduce - fs111
http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/hadoop/posts/2011/02/mapreduce-nextgen/

======
izendejas
Don't miss the link at the bottom. Yahoo! and Facebook will present the next
gen Hadoop this coming Wednesday (Feb 16):
<http://www.meetup.com/hadoop/events/16116942/>

\-- If you're attending and your interested in data mining and
personalization, please look for me. I'd love to chat. twitter: @izendejas
linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/izendejas>

